# in the open bull how big



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=2:22r7mx09]237.jpg[/attachment:22r7mx09][attachment=1:22r7mx09]238.jpg[/attachment:22r7mx09][attachment=0:22r7mx09]file.jpeg[/attachment:22r7mx09]keep in mind its open bull here but its my top secret spot


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What do you mean how big? He's plenty big enough. You are in an OPEN BULL area and probably using archery tackle. SHOOT AWAY!!!!!!

He looks like he will be a very nice looking bull. I would not even hesitate to let one fly. Don't tell me your all caught up on the "what will he score" crap.

Heck if you don't want to shoot him you can set me up in your spot and I'll shoot him.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I say shoot him! That's gonna be some nice meat! My guess would be he's around 4 years old. I'd bet he will get close to the 200 mark. But either way that's a good open unit bull. Those are hard areas.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shot pack out and in joy some steak,roast and hamburger.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd let the air out of any of those... Of course, assuming there is a deer tag involved as well.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are two different bulls, and if in an open bull unit, do not hesitate. The one will be a 5x5 and teh other may branch to a 6x6. Very cool!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Did you really ask that question!? Kidding.... Dont even hesitate! a bull like that (or any bull for that matter) on an open bull unit is way more impressive than any 350+ bull on a LE in my opinion!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Those are two different bulls,


Are you sure? :roll:


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

After further review, I think they are 2 different bulls. Look at the 2nds and 3rds, as well as the beam length between the 4th and 5th points. Unless the camera angle is fooling me. The botto bull is the best of the two.

I would still gladly shoot either one of them.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

easy to tell different bulls look at the date but we got 18 different bulls and these are the 2 best ill post a few more pic's later lookin at the other bull think this one many hit that 350 range and even tho this is a open bull area its milesssss of a drag out in rough country and we get 2 or 3 rag horns every year


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

No offense but I don't think that bull will come anywhere near 350. Each of his tines are like 6-8 inches long, his G1's may hit 11-12 inches. But everything is is pretty stubby. And his main beams look like they are around 40 inches. I'd reiterate my guess of around 200 inches. Unless this angle is misleading but I doubt it.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet he goes 200-250, cool bull for an any bull unit.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

[attachment=0:3t434prq]298353_288408801185816_1439024646_n.jpg[/attachment:3t434prq]200 lmao no way we have taken to many bull to say 200 320 minimum this is what a 256 bull looks like we because we killed him last year and scored him


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

what does this one score i know i had him scored for pope and young[attachment=0:2l58ms4z]68254_184933421533355_1192847_n.jpg[/attachment:2l58ms4z]
he grossed 359


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

what was that any bull unit? thats an awesome LE bull in my book! nice job!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you know the first one is a deer, right?


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah he'll be over 300 when he's done. If you need an extra hunting partener, i'll bring the horses!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Finding a good spot is half the fun...
Looks like you found a good spot.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think that bull will make it to the 350" mark but is a great general bull.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nope, I wouldn't shoot cause the season isn't on yet (HA! Had to say it.) As far as once the season is on, it would depend on the moment whether to shoot one of them or not, after all they have almost a month left to grow, and something else might show up in that area that makes you want to pass on them.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I would guess that the bigger bull will go between 300 and 310 when finished.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you guys kidding me? Fronts well out to his nose...3rds outside of main beam..you can't see the total length of the 4ths...looks to have good mass...the pics are from June 18th..thats 30 days of growing 1-2 inches per day...330-345 when he finishes


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Fronts well out to his nose...3rds outside of main beam..you can't see the total length of the 4ths...looks to have good mass...the pics are from June 18th..thats 30 days of growing 1-2 inches per day...330-345 when he finishes


Are you kidding us? That bull on the 1st page of this thread will never hit 345! What kind of math are you doing? Look at this bull from my cam I would say my bull has twice as much antler as this bull on here. According to your math that makes my bull a 600 incher! I bet by the time my bull rubs out he'll hit 360-370ish. This bull on here is bellow 300. First of all he's only a 5 point and not even a big 5 at that. If we are talking 340 that bull is going to need some more tines first.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys kidding me? Fronts well out to his nose...3rds outside of main beam..you can't see the total length of the 4ths...looks to have good mass...the pics are from June 18th..thats 30 days of growing 1-2 inches per day...330-345 when he finishes
> ...


ok...as the photo was taken June 18th, he will grow 1-2 inches per day...that's 31 inches, and that was on July 24th...you obviously have no idea how to score a nice bull in velvet!!!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

That bull in the velvet definitely is on pace to get in the 330, or more.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

ok..so score these...I know the OFFICIAL score of both..


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

try these 3


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> ok..so score these...I know the OFFICIAL score of both..


I by no means claim to know what I'm doing I just disagree that tiny elk will ever be 330. But, I'll take a whack at it!  I'd say for the guy on the left somewhere around 348 and on the right 376 maybe a little more. I feel like there is more antler I can't see on the back end of both elk.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

left is 352 4/8, right is 355 2/8..


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Too me they look much bigger than the original bull in this thread.


----------

